# Mann Lake



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Just want to say; I ordered a large order from Mann Lake Thursday afternoon,
it was delivered the following Tuesday morning by UPS.

Everything was there, packaged good.
The lady ordertaker was very helpful.

Most all you hear now adays is *****ing, but I want to complement Mann Lake

PCM
South-Centeral Mo.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I recently bought a water jacketed bottling tank from them. When It arrived there were two holes in either side of the box. The driver and I took a peek inside and I noticed that the knob was missing on the heater and there was a dent on both sides where the box was damaged.

I refused the box and UPS took it back. I called ML and they sent out another the next day. When I got that one the outside of the box was fine, when inspecting the unit I noticed that the heater does not come with a knob but has a slot for a screwdriver to make heat adjustments. It is not like any of my other heaters that have knobs.

Well there was also a good sized dent on this one too but it could not have been from shipping. I felt like such an idiot about the knob I called them and offered to pay the shipping on the second unit as well. When I talked to them and told them the story they would not let me pay for the shipping even after repeated tries to do so.

There is no doubt that Mann Lake is a top notch company, some of the prices are a little higher and they are quite a ways from me making shipping higher too, but they are definitely worth it.


----------



## Kieck (Dec 2, 2005)

For me, Mann Lake is the closest of the large suppliers. That helps keep shipping costs down.

The last order I placed with them was a phone order on a Monday around noon. By Tuesday afternoon I had received my order. No "rush shipping," just fast because it's close and they obviously had my order ready within hours after placing it.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

ML is my 2nd favorite next to Brushy, even though they are pretty far from here and shipping is a bit steep. My orders still get here within 3 days and there bargain room saved me a lot on frames the last couple years.
Tom


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Bargins are the first,nickles are the 2nd.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh I know, those people are so nice....and they always have it in stock. We get our stuff in two days in Indiana


----------

